
Ask HN: Mental Health: Absolute dos and absolute don'ts for programmers - foggyboy
Tell me if you had to contribute a piece of LPT in terms of taking absolute care of one&#x27;s mental health to a bible for mental well being, what would that piece of info be (specifically geared to programmers&#x2F; applied and pure mathematicians) [example: a while back a budding mathematician said watching a lot of movies between frustrating topics in functional analysis helped him alot in terms of managing learning frustrations]
======
danielovichdk
It's not difficult at all.

Sleep 7—9 hours at night. Eat healthy and a variated diet. Excercise everyday.

Why people want to make this more difficult than it is, is really not my
concern.

Keep to those three things and you will be well.

